# cervidil gel?



## luckyyou

I was wondering how many of yous have had this used and how well it works? Im going in for induction thursday night at 5pm to have the gel inserted and put on my cervix then the pitocin started friday morning. Im only 2 cms and 50% effaced and my cervix is still high and they like doing the inductions at 3 cms they told me but will still do it as they wont let me go over 10 days overdue which will be sunday. any advice from ladies who have had the gel form of this and had any luck with it progressing them a little or at all?


----------



## lynnikins

i had a different gel it came in the form of a pessary and my cervix was high and positerior when they gave it to me but i had him under 8 hours later , if i were you id try to hold off on the pitocin as long as you cant it can lead to lots of interventions and put you "on the clock" as once baby has gone through hours of pitocin contractions they are less likely to cope well with the stress of it and it result in other interventions.


----------



## Loui1001

I had the pessary gels too and it took 2 of them to get things started


----------



## BetsyRN

The cervidil should work very well with you since you are already dialated some. Some providers where I work would actually start you on pitocin with a cervix that's 2/50. Everyone reacts differently with prostagladins: you may just experience menstrual-like cramps and your cervix may just efface/thin out a little more or you could go into labor from it. The nice thing about cervidil is that they don't have to keep checking your cervix as it lasts for 12 hours, and it has a little string attached so they can pull it out if you contract to much and the baby doesn't tolerate it or you starting laboring. As far as pitocin goes, people say they can tell the difference between how natural contractions and pitocin contractions feel, but your baby can't tell the difference. If they aren't going to tolerate contractions made with pitocin, then they're not probably not going to tolerate contractions your body produced. You will be monitored continuously while on the pitocin to observe for signs of this. Most babies do just fine. It's a nice thought to hold off on pitocin, but if you're being induced, go ahead and count on the cervidil, then pitocin and breaking your water in the am. If you don't want all of that, the best thing to do is cancel your induction and continue with monitoring of baby's wellbeing until a later date.


----------

